# 'Supply Voltage for Door Controller' - Fault Resolution Help Please



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

Initial symptom is I cannot control the driver side mirror (passenger side works fine), nor can I lock/unlock driver side door with my remote. Additionally, when driver side door is open, the three other doors lock after about 1.5 minutes.

Scan shows:

*Address 42: Door Elect, Driver* Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0971 
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3859051A32D5

*1 Fault Found:
01811 - Supply Voltage for Door Controller; Drivers Side (J386) 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
*
Fuses and switches appear to be good. Have not pulled the boot to check the wires from the body to the door yet (to eyeball if there is a broken wire). Any resolution help would be appreciated.


----------

